# 13ft Prop Questions...



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd get a cupped aluminum.
Stainless is thinner and tougher, but puts more stress on the gears.
If you impact an aluminum blade, it bends easier than a stainless one.


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

like i said... im not an expert on outboards. how exactly do i go about cupping a prop? do i need to take it in to a certain shop? any specific prop manufacturers? i do have a compression plate on my motor, will cupping my prop allow me to mount my motor even higher above my transom? thanks- al


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Information on props

http://www.formulapropeller.com/propellers.html

http://www.rundquist.com/PropTips_Cupping.htm

Cupping can be done by most prop repair/sales shops.
Find a shop close to you and give 'em a call.
Talk with the pro's about what you have and need.
There are many brands pre-cupped available on line.

Using a cupped prop gave me one and a half inch mounting height gain over a stock prop,
and increased my top speed by half a mile per hour. Big difference on a 9.9 merc 4 stroke.

;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything Brett said... Two other notes though, an aluminum prop is about 1/3 the cost of stainless (that I've found anyhow) and my local shop cupped a prop for me in less than 15 minutes. Look for a shop that will work with you to fine tune the prop, they tend to be more customer oriented and helpful.


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone, really appreciate it! All helpful


----------

